# Emotiva 12 direct fit plate amp.



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a Emo sub12 and the plate amp has failed twice on me. It is still under warranty, so it should get fixed again no problem, but I wanted to think ahead. I suspect it will fail again out of warranty.

Does anyone know of a direct fit plate amp on the market?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Does anyone know of a direct fit plate amp on the market?




Not without knowing the dimensions of the amp.

​


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

It's out for repair right now, so I can't measure it. Either way, I have about 4 years of warranty left. I suspect I know what happened. The first time I sent it in, they didn't have the parts in stock to repair it. They didn't want me to have to wait too long, so they sent me a new unit they had in stock. I can only guess that the 2nd unit had the same defective plate amp as the first one. After talking with support, it sounds like they need to replace some capacitors.

Hopefully it will be repaired and will work for many years to come. I know Emotiva gets a lot of praise for great affordable products and their support is great, but I had two failures in one years time.... :crying: To top it off, it failed on Christmas day. I don't even push mine that hard. The gain is turned up 1/4 and I've maxed my whole system to about 94 peak db on the Tron Soundtrack. Most of the time I listen at very normal levels. The sub alone is rated at 110db.

I really hope the 2nd time is a charm.


----------

